# Was bedeutet make und config?



## Java/CppProgrammer (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich (als Linux-Newbie) ha b mir kicq runtergeladen.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht wie man es installieren soll, da keine automatische Installation vorhanden ist.
Für das Programm musste man sich 2 Dinge runterladen. 
Einmal eine lib und einmal  ein Bin Verzeichniss.
Im Forum des Programms habe ich etwas von make und config gehört, ich hab unter den man Pages nachgeschlagen, aber ich weiß nicht genau in welcher Reinfolge ich was machen soll.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

Software unter Linux installierst du entweder per Paketmanagement oder 'von Hand', d.h.

./configure ggf. ./configure --help
make
make install

Mit ./configure übergibst du Optionen, wie z.B. wohin das Programm installiert werden soll, welche Bestandteile installiert werden sollen, usw.
Mit make übersetzt du dann das Programm, d.h. compilierst es. make install schließlich kopiert es in das bei ./configure übergebene Verzeichnis.


----------



## Julian Maicher (16. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle als ICQ ersatz Kopete nehmen: http://kopete.kde.org/ !


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (16. Oktober 2004)

suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde an deiner Stelle als ICQ ersatz Kopete nehmen: http://kopete.kde.org/ !



Danke für den Tipp, Kopete ist gut!


----------



## JohannesR (16. Oktober 2004)

Kopete ist nicht zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht eh KDE faehrt... Sonst benoetigt man naemlich zumindest die KDE-Libs, was schonmal locker 15 MB Sourcen sind. Ausserdem ist CenterICQ um laengen besser.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (16. Oktober 2004)

Wo wir schonmal bei Linux Programmen sind:
Gibt es ein sehr empfelenswertes Programm für Medien,
dass z.B. auch avi Datein Abspielen kann und auch DVDs ?


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Oktober 2004)

Da würde ich persönlich dir Xine empfehlen.


----------



## JohannesR (16. Oktober 2004)

Fuer DVD's Xine, sonst den MPlayer.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (17. Oktober 2004)

Gut, danke für die Tipps


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. Oktober 2004)

Totem mit Gstreamer-Backened *nick*


----------

